# Canopy seal



## Skybolt31 (Jul 26, 2015)

I know the manual calls for a foam seal along the front of the canopy and the soft part of Velcro on the sides and back. Has anybody used anything other than that and had good results? Also, what kind of foam? The manual just has a part number. I was thinking of using this:

http://www.aircraftspruce.com/catalog/appages/foamtape.php?clickkey=6428

or this

http://www.aircraftspruce.com/catalog/appages/mdfoamtape.php?clickkey=6428

or this

http://www.aircraftspruce.com/catalog/appages/opencenter.php?clickkey=6428

And for the sides and back, maybe this

http://www.aircraftspruce.com/catalog/cspages/chafetape05-11196.php?clickkey=6378

or this

http://www.aircraftspruce.com/catalog/cspages/cowlingchafeseal.php?clickkey=6378

or this
http://www.aircraftspruce.com/catalog/appages/SilicnoSealKit.php?clickkey=6378

but most likely this

http://www.aircraftspruce.com/catalog/cspages/3mscotcreclofastehook2.php?clickkey=18825


----------

